# What happens to a pumpkin after HALLOWEEN???



## oldnavy170 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hehehehe.........this is what happens..........


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 5, 2006)

reminds me of an old mr bean cartoon


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 6, 2006)

I have seen Mr Bean but never Mr Bean the cartoon.  

Well the eyes sticking out of the pumpkin is what made me take this photo anyways.  Its just one of those that make me laugh.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Dec 2, 2006)

Haha yeah with the eyes like that it looks like the pumpkin is saying Nooooo - oooooo!  I'm melting!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Emma14 (Dec 3, 2006)

haha that looks so cool! Did u smash it up on purpose? lol


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 3, 2006)

Emma14 said:
			
		

> haha that looks so cool! Did u smash it up on purpose? lol


 
No, I didn't smash it.  We put it outside and it was so warm that it just collasped.


----------



## zombiekilla (Dec 3, 2006)

was that a spongebob pumpkin????


----------



## bla (Dec 5, 2006)

Mmmmm, pumpkins are at their best when decomposed!


----------

